# Obama...messes up off shore...too bad he isn't Bush...



## billc (Nov 19, 2012)

Hmmmm...Mr. Wonderful screws up again...it is a shame he isn't a Republican, more people would here about it...endlessly...24/7...non stop...

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/news/n...rack-obama-blunders-again-on-the-world-stage/



> On his trip to Asia this week, President Obama struggled to pronounce the name of Aung San Suu Kyi, the most prominent human rights activist in the world. As _The Associated Press_ reports (hat tip: Drudge Report):As Obama stood next to the world's most recognized democracy icon, he mispronounced her name repeatedly.
> Ever gracious, Suu Kyi did not correct her American guest for calling her Aung YAN Suu Kyi multiple times during his statement to reporters after their meeting.
> Proper pronunciation for the Nobel laureate's name is Ahng Sahn Soo Chee.​Obama also &#8220;botched&#8221; his greeting of Burma&#8217;s new president, according to the _AP_:The meeting came after Obama met with Myanmar's reformist new President Thein Sein &#8211; a name he also botched.
> As the two addressed the media, Obama called his counterpart "President Sein," an awkward, slightly affectionate reference that would make most Burmese cringe.
> ...





> It is rather embarrassing, as well as sad, that the leader of the free world can&#8217;t even pronounce the name of the most famous human rights activist on the planet. Or that he is so quick to appease Burma&#8217;s authoritarian regime by calling it &#8220;Myanmar&#8221;. Barack Obama&#8217;s gaffes demonstrate not only a marked lack of attention to detail and a high degree of amateurishness on the part of the White House, but also a disturbing willingness to curry favour with unsavoury regimes.



Yeah, this isn't new...but it was old the first four years...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh no! He doesn't speak Burmese!


----------



## mook jong man (Nov 19, 2012)

Probably a good thing he didn't go and visit Bambang Yudhoyono then isn't it.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Nov 19, 2012)

Really Bill. You ought to stop whining.


----------



## billc (Nov 19, 2012)

Well, obama is still whining about Bush and obama is the President...and people never seem to forget every little thing Bush did...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 19, 2012)

Actually, one could expect that someone in the position of President would receive proper coaching on such things from their staff. Things like proper forms of address, pronunciation, and so forth.

He's not a tourist.

At least he didn't "make a Bush" on anyone.


----------



## Steve (Nov 19, 2012)

I can forgiv accents, but it should really be a priority to give the big guy a phonetic spelling of important names and places.  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 19, 2012)

billcihak said:


> Well, obama is still whining about Bush and obama is the President...and people never seem to forget every little thing Bush did...



So all the Americans lives lost in Iraq is "a little thing?" That war should of never been. He was the screw up of all time. A total embarrassment to all Americans.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 20, 2012)

Honestly, he should have been better prepped.  The Burmese aren't pissed about it though, so why should anyone else be?  With Bush and later Romney, the host country's reaction was a little different.

Bill C, you really are starting to sound like a child that is upset about his favorite team losing.  Its time to accept it and move on.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Bill C, you really are starting to sound like a child that is upset about his favorite team losing.  Its time to accept it and move on.



Good advice for a lot of GOP supporters out there. Unless you're against the democratic process...


----------



## Empty Hands (Nov 20, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> Bill C, you really are starting to sound like a child that is upset about his favorite team losing.  Its time to accept it and move on.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 20, 2012)

Seems odd that a while ago when I remarked that in America people didn't seem to pronounce Michael Bisping's surname properly I got a whole load of stuff back to the effect that 'we'll pronounce it how we want to, we don't have to pronounce an English person's name the way the English person whose name it is does', it was quite a tirade from several posters yet when your President finds it hard to pronounce a foreign name he's the devil incarnate. Some people find certain words hard to pronounce despite coaching, simple. it could have also been a simple slip up, hands up who's never made one of them, he's the President not a robot.

If you want to criticise him, do so for not bringing up the fact that Buddhists are killing and burning out Muslims in Burma. Has that story even been running in America?
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20264279

perhaps the visit was too soon?   http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-asia-20386066

There's serious discussions that should take place but a discussion about a mispronounciation isn't among them, it's petty, puerile and so totally unimportant.


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 20, 2012)

Obama did address the Buddhist/Muslim problem, though indirectly.  In his speach he mentioned equal rights for everyone in the country, and it was supposedly directed at that problem.  According to administration people, that was one of the things he addressed with the leader of Burma and just one of the things financial aid will be dependant upon.

The Buhddist/Muslim problem has not been covered very much by our media.  Seems the media is too caught up with Patreous and Benghazi to pay attention to murdered people in another country.  That doesn't say a lot for our media.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 21, 2012)

heh


----------



## seasoned (Nov 21, 2012)

I say give President Obama a break already. There comes a time, when as a nation, we need to stand behind our duly appointed leaders. The Bush days are past, and to be honest we should let it go and focus on so many more important things.


----------



## Big Don (Nov 21, 2012)

seasoned said:


> The Bush days are past, and to be honest we should let it go and focus on so many more important things.


and yet, he's still being blamed for every failure of Obama's


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 21, 2012)

No, he isn't.  The only time Bush is ever brought up is when Republicans want to blame the recession on Obama or when Obama has a verbal misque to point out the hypocritical nature of the critisism.

I don't know if some of you have noticed, but we've had an election recently.  Obama won.  Most people, liberals and conservatives, are putting aside the devisive politics and trying to get things done to help the country. It might be time for some to rethink the sour grapes mentality.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 21, 2012)

Winning or losing is over, that's what the election was all about. Now, is the time to give and take, and the party that takes the hard stand, that party, will be perceived as antiquated and irrelevant.

The American public needs to see action, and something getting done. Then they can decide, as they did, who is the best party for the job.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't like Obama. He won. I still don't like him. So what?
I can sit here and be angry, fume, vent, lash out, etc, or, I can push to fix things as I see them, through my elected officials, through proper channels, through legal means.

Personally, I think he's still not qualified for the job, continues to make misstep after misstep showing his ill preparedness, and find his so called Constitutional expertise to be sorely lacking. He doesn't understand business, having little exposure to real business. He's arrogant, smug and pompous, and many of his biggest supporters are the same way.

But, he won, and will be the figurehead for 4 more years. Afterward, we can look forward to either a Biden or Clinton run, or maybe the head of the KKK on the GOP ticket if things go as they have so far.  Either way, we're fubar.

So I'm going to enjoy the slide, mock em all, until they come for me, or the world ends in a few weeks.

If I'm still here in 2014, I'm running for NY Gov, and in 2016, I'll take another shot at the Oval Orface. Why, cuz it's all fun and games until someone gets shot in the face.

So stay away from Cheney.


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 21, 2012)

Big Don said:


> heh



Your picture is pure BS that does not make any sense. You yourself are proof of it. You criticize the president every chance you get! Typical republican caca.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2012)

James Kovacich said:


> Your picture is pure BS that does not make any sense. You yourself are proof of it. You criticize the president every chance you get!



Yup. Manufacturing things to complain about.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2012)

arnisador said:


> Yup. Manufacturing things to complain about.



You dress funny. You have hairy toes. Your choice of pizza topics offends my ancestors so I shall have to wage bloody war against you until the end of time, or my shows back from commercial.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2012)

Yup--everything is polarized party-vs.-party, not looking forward for what's best for the country. I suppose there's always been that but it's so entrenched now.


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 21, 2012)

arnisador said:


> not looking forward for what's best for the country



That's the number one issue no matter how we look at it.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2012)

arnisador said:


> not looking forward for what's best for the country.



But "Best" is a matter of opinion.  My idea of "best" disagrees with your idea of "best".  So which of us is correct? That's opinion, and might actually be incorrect.  We disagree, we hold to our ideas passionately, and so we argue. 

Well, others do. Now I just sit here and laugh at it all because it keeps my blood pressure down.


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 21, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> But "Best" is a matter of opinion.  My idea of "best" disagrees with your idea of "best".  So which of us is correct? That's opinion, and might actually be incorrect.  We disagree, we hold to our ideas passionately, and so we argue.
> 
> Well, others do. Now I just sit here and laugh at it all because it keeps my blood pressure down.



And there lies the problem, opinions. All we need to do is stop haing them. 

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 21, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> But "Best" is a matter of opinion.  My idea of "best" disagrees with your idea of "best".  So which of us is correct? That's opinion, and might actually be incorrect.  We disagree, we hold to our ideas passionately, and so we argue.
> 
> Well, others do. Now I just sit here and laugh at it all because it keeps my blood pressure down.



There is really only one problem that is afflicting the capitalist countries of the Old World and the New - there are two pyramids.  

One is the pyramid of effort and production.  This is wide at the bottom and narrows to a point at the top.  It is this pyramid that creates the wealth which is the life blood of our interlinked economies.  There is another, inverted, pyramid.  This is the pyramid of the distribution of wealth and is narrowed to a point at the bottom and is very wide at the top.

Figure out out to have both pyramids the same way up without dislocating society and the crisis is over.  Don't figure that out and we are done for as the arterial system of the economy is chocking from lack of flow.


----------



## billc (Nov 21, 2012)

http://hotair.com/archives/2012/11/21/caption-contest-presidential-pdas/




Protocol.




> For someone alleged to have grown up in Asia, Barack Obama is repeatedly clueless about customs there.
> It&#8217;s one thing if you&#8217;re a tourist. But as the president of the United States? More problematic. &#8230;
> Eager to take advantage of such a photo opportunity before the world media, Obama leaned in for a little kiss, as a Chicago pol might at a South Side rally where women would squeal for a presidential peck. Obama is a big political kisser. He kisses females everywhere. Introduce him at a rally, you get a kiss. Hug too, probably. He knows the ladies love it.
> But Asia ain&#8217;t Hyde Park. Public kissing, even between husband and wife, is rarely seen. Between a man and woman not married it&#8217;s downright outrageous, even scandalous. So Obama&#8217;s presumably affectionate but impolite, totally out of place smooch created an international moment more awkward than a first date.
> ...


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2012)

He probably bowed to her too. Did he apologize for America while there?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 21, 2012)

Coulda been worse. What if he was Bil Clinton. 


Seriously though, like I said, he's poorly prepared for the job, his staff fails to prep him for dealing with other cultures, and his arrogance won't let him see how poorly his screw ups are taken by other nations.  His supporters dismiss his failings in much the same way the Bush faithful dismissed his.

*shrug*  He's just the latest Clown In Chief.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 22, 2012)

The problem here is, in the past he bowed when he should have been shaking hands, *then,* when he should have been bowing, he lip locks her. This guy can't win for trying................


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 22, 2012)

He did bow to her when she met him at the car.  It was the polite two hands together in front bow of the region.  I guess that and the kiss on the cheek disqualifies him, huh?  Wonder what some people would do if he puked on someone?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 22, 2012)

WC_lun said:


> He did bow to her when she met him at the car.  It was the polite two hands together in front bow of the region.  I guess that and the kiss on the cheek disqualifies him, huh?  Wonder what some people would do if he puked on someone?



Have an Obamism?


----------



## WC_lun (Nov 22, 2012)

ROFL ...it'd be good for probably two weeks of news cycle and calls for impeachment from the more knucklheaded of the right wing, I think


----------



## geezer (Nov 22, 2012)

billcihak said:


> http://hotair.com/archives/2012/11/21/caption-contest-presidential-pdas/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, point made with funny picture. ...but if you want to get serious, recognize that _this is PHOTOSHOPPED._ Look at it closely, check out the President's left arm extended into space... heck ask Bob, he's the photo-pro. Or better yet, consider the source!


----------



## geezer (Nov 22, 2012)

Whoah... I just typed in "Obama Kiss" and did a google image search. Got about 1,000 results. Maybe that pic _is_ real. Either way, after scanning through all these real and photoshopped images of the president smacking, I've lost my appetite. No, I'm definitely _not_ going to do a similar search on Clinton. ...or Bush, or any other politician. Yechhh!

What's with all this kissing anyway. Yo, birthers...forget that Kenya theory. Maybe the president was born in _...France?!?  _:uhyeah:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 22, 2012)

geezer said:


> OK, point made with funny picture. ...but if you want to get serious, recognize that _this is PHOTOSHOPPED._ Look at it closely, check out the President's left arm extended into space... heck ask Bob, he's the photo-pro. Or better yet, consider the source!



Photo's too lowres for me to say on quick glance.  Though the kiss seems real.



> Obama was greeted by motorcades and large crowds  everywhere. A few years ago, no one would have expected to see U.S.  flags in the streets of Myanmar. But what the public appreciated the  most was the kiss  Obama gave to opposition leader Daw Aung San Suu Kyi. Although Myanmar  remains a conservative country, almost everyone online did not think it  as inappropriate and even praised it as a &#8220;royal kiss&#8220;. Thin Thin Tun describes[my] it as a gesture of friendship between the two countries


http://globalvoicesonline.org/2012/11/21/myanmar-overwhelmed-by-obamas-kiss/



> Navigating the global etiquette of "PDAs,"  or public displays of  affection, can be a challenge for American travelers, including  President Obama, whose recent embrace of Burma's pro-democracy leader  Aung San Suu Kyi has raised questions of whether his cheek plant was in  poor taste.
> Obama's kiss of the Burmese leader during Monday's historic visit at  her home in Yangon "has surprisingly elicited little or no comment in  the global press thus far â?? quite unusual since public displays of  affection represent a grave breach of custom in virtually all Asian  countries," says the International Business Times.
> Public kissing "is not at all the custom (in Burma, also known as  Myanmar) as it is here in Hawaii, and (Suu Kyi's) backing away is almost  instinctive for most Burmese women, even those brought up in or have  lived a long time in the West," Michael Aung-Thwin, professor of Asian  Studies at the University of Hawaii, told the publication.


http://www.indystar.com/usatoday/article/1716667?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|IndyStar.com|s
Photo there however is a different one.

And there is this video, check the 40 sec mark.


----------



## James Kovacich (Nov 22, 2012)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Photo's too lowres for me to say on quick glance.  Though the kiss seems real.
> 
> 
> http://globalvoicesonline.org/2012/11/21/myanmar-overwhelmed-by-obamas-kiss/
> ...




WE'VE HAD A LONG RIDE HERE. HAPPYTHANKSGIVING MY FRIEND!


Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

